# Not OK with tidbits of Tyson`s Pigeon Show



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Went on You Tube,and there were 5 new video tidbits on the new show....

#1 > Our birds live in LOFTS....not COOPS...Chickens live in a coop....
The idea is to get people to think of these birds as a pet/athlete.....Not a farm animal...This is a problem in many cities where pigeons are not allowed...

#2 > Louie the Lip.....We don`t need this nickname crap...This nickname sounds like the guy is in the mafia !! USE REAL NAMES !!!

#3 > Louie the Lip is trying to describe how he likes his birds body and feathering..."I like it when the VENT is right up close to the KEEL BONE"
DAH !!! What`s a VENT ?? What`s a KEEL ?? If your trying to get people in this hobby,you have to EXPLAIN what the parts of the pigeons body are,and what they are USED FOR !!!!

MAYBE IT`s ME !!! MAYBE I`m To fussy !!..or MAYBE I just know how to relate pigeons to REGULAR people,to make them understand what a great animal it really is.....There is so much HISTORY with our country,and the WORLD with pigeons...It`s a shame 99% of the world don`t have a clue about how great they are !!!......Alamo


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I thought the videos were great. The whole "coop" thing might just be the lingo out there where they filmed this. The nicknames I don't like either but it's good television in the minds of the producers of the show. I've got the entire show ready to record on my DVR so I can watch it over and over!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I thought the videos were great. The whole "coop" thing might just be the lingo out there where they filmed this. The nicknames I don't like either but it's good television in the minds of the producers of the show. I've got the entire show ready to record on my DVR so I can watch it over and over!


make me a copy LOL


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

As a Native New Yorker myself, I know that we have a very Unique & Compulsive NY ability to rephrase or rename certain Objects, Actions and People, That only New Yorkers Understand… I’ll give you a few examples, As a young Boy growing up in Brooklyn we called “Tipplers” Tipplets, and what others called Chimney Sweep was called a Bronzy and I can go on and on..!… 
Acrogens, abbreviation or acronym, however you want to phrase it is merely a short form of Identifications for People, Places and Things. I’m just happy that it wasn’t a native born American that speaks French Creole language spoken by the Louisiana Creole people of the state of Louisiana, Which I have totally no Discrimination because that’s just the way they Speak. it’s just part of the Diversity our great Nation has to offer, whether certain Individuals accept it or not, is simply just a matter of Opinions…! 

Louie

"NO WAIT"
Loose lip Louie....LMAO... I love it...LOL


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*I was just able to watch 5 minute skits of it. I liked what I saw. I am just happy the birds are getting on TV for people to see what they & the sport is all about.........*


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Growing up in Brooklyn. Everybody said Coop. Alot of pigeon flyers back then in NY and New Jersey are Italian. Thats the Nickname thing. You never know who they are.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

The show will be great some people say loft some say coop if you dont like it dont watch it and some people might like the nickname more than thier real name so quit complaining


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alamo said:


> Went on You Tube,and there were 5 new video tidbits on the new show....
> 
> #1 > Our birds live in LOFTS....not COOPS...Chickens live in a coop....
> The idea is to get people to think of these birds as a pet/athlete.....Not a farm animal...This is a problem in many cities where pigeons are not allowed...
> ...


I fly with some of the ppl involved with the show since we have a few clubs in our combine that are in NYC where part of the show was filmed. When they were getting ready to do the show they were going around looking for ppl to be involved they actually talked to me but I guess I wasn't what they were looking for since I didn't have one of those italian mafia nicknames plus they choose to fly out of Jersey City instead of Brooklyn like they first were talking about. But alot of ppl out here call them pigeon coops. As for the names there's alot of ppl who have nicknames around here alot of the ppl I know I don't even know if I know their real names. And as for they way he discribed the bird I really don't mind I think in a way it shows we are looking for somthing in the birds not just another street pigeon like we see all over the place in NYC.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I've got the entire show ready to record on my DVR so I can watch it over and over!


Me too  Maybe now people won't think I'm crazy!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

OK BOYS and GIRLS...I was BORN and RAISED on MOTT ST....NYC....I am of ITALIAN heritage....When I am with mixed company,I don`t curse....If I am with people of BREEDING/EDUCATION,I talk the best I can using WORDS that I hardly ever use with friends/family..In other words,If I want to make an impression on people,that I`m with,I can....If I want to talk like they do on MOTT ST,I can do that also....
I wrote this a month ago on this board..If they get some idiots talking about pigeons,it will do more harm then anything else you can imagine....I want people on the show who make sence talking,to people who do not know a thing about racing pigeons...
I don`t want them to say coop...I know they are from NJ and NY....I know the lingo....What I want is them to make a GREAT IMPRESSION on the general public,who know nothing about our pigeons...To bad Walter,I wish they would have signed you up....
You people on this board don`t know how purturbed I am about what I have seen allready on You Tube....Since I am from that part of the USA,I knew this could happen..I was worried about how the show would be presented....My mom allways said "Half the pigeons flyers are stupid & callus"....I just didn`t want that type on TV !!!!......Alamo


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

My last post was b4 I watched the videos. After watching them it just seamed like I was watching the normal guys around here and couple of them were guys I see all the time. So I didn't think it was all that bad since it was kinda normal to me. But when I statred reading some of the comments on those videos. I realized that to outsiders it just looks like a bunch of mafia guys using the pigeons for thier own gain. Maybe that's why PETA hasn't said anythignabout the show in a while they see this is gonna make the rest of us pigeon flyers look bad. Which would be the best thing for them.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*I did raise pigeons in the 70s' and I always called my loft a coop. Then, when I started to raise pigeons again almost 2 years ago, I joined this fourm and realized that most people called the coop a loft. Now I call my coops lofts. It really don't matter to me if its called a loft or a coop, its just a home for the birds and I am happy with that...........*


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

potato, patato, tomato, tamato


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

Coop ,shack, shed, pen, who cares what they call a loft,or what the name of the people are?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's a tiny pet peeve of mine when people call baby pigeons "chicks" instead of squabs/squeakers, and when they refer to lofts as "coops". BUT it isn't that big of a deal to me. A little explaination would be nice, but then again, this show is about Tyson, not the birds (unfortunately), so they probably weren't that concerned about it. Hopefully people will see them and get interested enough to look the stuff up, or think about it and guess (they should at least know what the keel of a boat is, and probably guess it's the same thing on a bird  And vent can only be two things - the mouth or the...vent, LOL). 
I don't get AP so I can't watch it on TV.


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

the youtube clips were o.k. I didnt care the gaint cigar sticking out of the guys mouth. More than anything I am....dont even know the how to say, the comment people leave about pigeons below the clip.


also how come there is there is never any talk of fancy pigeons when it come to pigeons in public its always the homers, never the fancy types, never frillbacks, never archangels, never fantails, never modenas, never fairy swallow, never pouters, never owls, never jacobins, or any other of 300+ varieties.


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't care what lingo people use. I don't call it a vent...I call it a butthole. I don't say keel either..I call it a carina. 

My buddy has an entire gutted trailer home he raises fantails in. He calls it a coop. I call my 4x8 kit boxes coops too. 

As far as nicknames...hey, it keeps it colorful. I wish I had a cool nickname like "The Lip". Instead, I got stuck with "Possum" cause at birth my mom said I looked like a little baby possum. 33 years later...

Anyway..it don't matter what gets put on tv..someones gonna get bent out of shape about it. When I see something on tv that I don't approve of I CHANGE THE CHANNEL instead of crying about it. As much as I spent for my tv, I made sure it came with a remote control.

I, for one, am happy to see something on Animal Planet other than those depressing Animal Cops shows. Ill take a show about pigeons!


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I grew up on a farm the top floor of the barn was called the loft. It was where we kept the hay, it was called the hay loft. If you keep pigeons in an enclosure then it's called a pigeon loft. Doesn't make much sense to me, calling it an aviary would seem to be more correct. Since pigeon keepers call it a loft then I'll go along with it, but it doesn't seem important.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

I think this is all a big ruckus about nothing. No matter what you do, some people will find fault with it.

I happen to live in the Boston area. Every time I'm watching a show like Judge Judy, or Donahue, or some other daytime tripe, I can tell when someone from my area is on. They get up there with their stupid Boston twang (which I swear I don't have one one of!) They then proceed to make the city with the highest concentration of colleges and universities in the country look like the home of a bunch of morons. (My favorite was the girl from Brockton who stood before Judge Judy and said "I was just standin there holdin my baby and smokin a cigarette, and this girl came up to me and started disrespecting my baby daddy...so I hit her." Judge Judy properly dressed the girl down for hitting another person, and for smoking while holding a six month old baby. (The case ended up being dismissed because the baby daddy, who was the brother of the girl that was disrespecting him, never showed up.)

I suppose that I do have a teensy weensy bit of accent. I'm wicked good at pahking my cah, but I rarely go to hahvud yahd. Do you get the idear?


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

ptras said:


> I'm wicked good at pahking my cah, but I rarely go to hahvud yahd. Do you get the idear?


Reckon so.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

In my Opinion; The term “Loft”, refers to the Coop being on a high Plato or Structure and In many cases a Roof… And a “Pigeon Coop” is the Housing itself where Pigeons are Cooped for the night…But I may be Wrong??? 

Louie


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes,In NY etc,the Coops were on the roof....But I notice on this board one thing.....

DHF Lofts.....SMLofts......Alamo Loft.....GFL Lofts...DO I HAVE TO GO ON ?????
How come no one on here calls their LOFT a COOP when it`s in your name ???
The reason is LOFT sounds better then COOP....It sounds impressive !!

I`m a RACING PIGEON guy....I like competion....In my end of this hobby,I/we need NEW pigeon flyers....The AU & the IF spend $$$ to try to get our passion in front of new people...We want to increase membership in the RACING PIGEON part of our hobby...
THAT`S WHY I`M COMPLAINING about how this series on TV is PRESENTED to the GENERAL PUBLIC !!! If you have fancy pigeons,which I love also,but do not have,except for my Satinette`s,and you fly them around your LOFT or COOP,you do NOT need anybody else flying pigeons near you to ENJOY your birds.....I NEED OTHER PIGEON FLYERS SO THAT I CAN ENJOY MY RACING !!! I want MORE pigeon people racing pigeons....So stop saying I`m a cry baby....Without people near where I live flying birds,I`m out as a pigeon flyer..I DO NOT WANT THAT TO HAPPEN....Call me greedy,but I want MORE new racing pigeon flyers in the USA....I want this PROGRAM on TV to help me get NEW people into my hobby....WHAT IS WRONG WITH THAT ??????????? Alamo Loft

PS:When I started racing pigeons in 1984,I had to RACE against 175 other LOFTS...Now it`s only 25 or so...Get my POINT ????


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I like loft.. coop makes me think of a chicken coop... always has...lol..


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Doris Day, Phrased it the Best in a Song; “Que Sera, Sera What will be, will be”...


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi all- I saw the clips Taking on Tyson- excited! got it on my calendar.....
It will be interesting....hope it will give a good impression on pigeons and working people who care for and love their birds.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Possum Fat said:


> I don't care what lingo people use. I don't call it a vent...I call it a butthole. I don't say keel either..I call it a carina.
> 
> My buddy has an entire gutted trailer home he raises fantails in. He calls it a coop. I call my 4x8 kit boxes coops too.
> 
> ...


With you on this If the show is about pigeons It will promote a certion few to the hobby. Pigeon keeping is a dying hobby And any TV promotion can give a idea. And people can choose not to watch Coop, loft, cage, pen, they all hold pigeons and thats what counts


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I think "Taking on Tyson" will help our Hobby recruit thousands of new members, both in the United States and abroad. 

I think we will get all levels of new members from the child that keeps a few pigeons as pets, to people interested in showing, to serious pigeon racers.

I have had two people call in the last week, that had pigeons when they were younger, see the ads for the show and decide to get back into pigeons.

Hopefully the gain in popularity of keeping pigeons will be more than temporary.

Whether or not you like him, Mike Tyson is a true pigeon devotee. I sold Mike 60 Birmingham rollers last Spring and talked to him on the phone 3 times.
His love, excitement and knowledge of pigeons was apparent in our conversations.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Come on guys, this is a TV show airing to the general public not pigeon people like us on this forum. Pigeon people like us would not make good TV in the eyes of the Show Producers! Like anything on TV there has to be drama, action and a few charaters like "Louie the Lip" that people can gravitate to and enjoy watching. The mafia guys and the big cigars...."now that's good TV!" in their minds. I think if the producer of the show was a pigeon guy then it'll have a different feel to it. Maybe more in the lines of "Secrets of Champions", which we all love to watch but the reality is that they are catering to the genera public like my wife who thinks any pigeon DVD I own is boring and unwatchable! These guys are looking for ratings not to please us pigeon folks. I'm just happy to see this show actually air on TV and I'm hoping it get's better as the series moves along.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

First off...what's a Plato ?

....besides the Hellenic philosopher....

I think that. all in all, I would agree that tyson is probably good for Pigeons all-around. Positive exposure and such. Yeah, he's as imbalanced and messed up as any pro athlete is or was (that pro athletes are still taken as role models these days is...to say the least...misguided)...but for the most part, it can only help the Pigeon Cause, worldwide.

Romanalover points out exactly what we are all up against, when he mentions the comments to the video. But the amount of positive exposure Pigeons get is almost nil.

Even Pigeon-lovers or advocates...when they get exposure or interviews, etc...are made out to be either eccentric kooks with no real life....or over-the-top extremists. This done by the media, and not by accident.

So...you say potato and I say potahto..."loft" never seemed a proper term to me for what can amount to just a big cage...

But it's hard to be opposed to a high-profile Pigeon advocate with name recognition...


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*WAY TO GO KEITH....*


Keith C. said:


> I think "Taking on Tyson" will help our Hobby recruit thousands of new members, both in the United States and abroad.
> 
> I think we will get all levels of new members from the child that keeps a few pigeons as pets, to people interested in showing, to serious pigeon racers.
> 
> ...


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Alamo said:


> Yes,In NY etc,the Coops were on the roof....But I notice on this board one thing.....
> 
> DHF Lofts.....SMLofts......Alamo Loft.....GFL Lofts...DO I HAVE TO GO ON ?????
> How come no one on here calls their LOFT a COOP when it`s in your name ???
> ...


We get your point. Maybe this show will do more to promote the sport than NOT HAVING THE SHOW!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Jaye said:


> First off...what's a Plato ?
> 
> ....besides the Hellenic philosopher....
> 
> ...


I think by "plato" he meant plateau, which is a flat, raised area/piece of land.

Really, I don't care what they call all the stuff, or which pigeon breeds they talk about. I just care about them saying positive things about the birds.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree with Becky. As long as the entire message is a positive one then we should have nothing to complain about. I think this show will do this sport/hobby some good.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I think by "plato" he meant plateau, which is a flat, raised area/piece of land.
> 
> Really, I don't care what they call all the stuff, or which pigeon breeds they talk about. I just care about them saying positive things about the birds.


Any publicity is good publicity. The only bad publicity is no publicity at all.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I have been very impressed with all of the recent interviews I've seen with Tyson. I have a good feeling about the coming show.

Hugh


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Ptras is right...lets use Charlie Sheen as an example...his shows ratings and his stock are skyrocketing, from "bad" publicity


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

romanallover said:


> the youtube clips were o.k. I didnt care the gaint cigar sticking out of the guys mouth. More than anything I am....dont even know the how to say, the comment people leave about pigeons below the clip.
> 
> 
> also how come there is there is never any talk of fancy pigeons when it come to pigeons in public its always the homers, never the fancy types, never frillbacks, never archangels, never fantails, never modenas, never fairy swallow, never pouters, never owls, never jacobins, or any other of 300+ varieties.


*How many times have you seen a newspaper artical or a TV segment on pigeon shows. Think about this if we who raise show birds do not invite the public to our shows who is at fault I dare say that we are. We just had the NPA Grand National in San Diego we did get it into the newspapers and had some TV coverage. We saw an increase in non pigeon people come to see the show. We pigeon people seem to be afraid to invite non-pigeon people I feel that we need to show our birds to the public and shows are a good place to start.* ..GEORGE


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

*Tyson*

I have friend that lives here but was police officer in NY for 25 years. He knows Tyson. In fact they talk from time to time. Don't make fun of their poor use of words. My job use to take me to NY City every spring and it's like a different planet. I'm from NC. How do you think I sound to those people.
That's right like an idiot! Both parties need a translator. It's a very humbling feeling to ask someone what time is it and they look at you like "Buck Wheat".
Cutum some slack. You like that cutum word didn't you. Red Necking can ruin some spelling to. Viva Girl


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

vivagirl said:


> I have friend that lives here but was police officer in NY for 25 years. He knows Tyson. In fact they talk from time to time. Don't make fun of their poor use of words. My job use to take me to NY City every spring and it's like a different planet. I'm from NC. How do you think I sound to those people.
> That's right like an idiot! Both parties need a translator. It's a very humbling feeling to ask someone what time is it and they look at you like "Buck Wheat".
> Cutum some slack. You like that cutum word didn't you. Red Necking can ruin some spelling to. Viva Girl


When I first started with pigeons back in the day(some fancies)in the NY/NJ area, everyone called them coops. A year or two later when I got into racing,everyone called them "lofts",as they housed thier thoroughbred pigeons the racing homer. Now in this era I see laws that outlaw residents from having coops in they're yards. The meaning is more than likely refering to poultry (chickens,pheasants...) or fowl, but coops are not allowed and this may keep someone from having pigeons. Pennsylvania classifies pigeons as being in the dove family not the poultry or fowl family,so they should be called different,such as chicken coop and pigeon loft. Now as for Mike Tyson,I feel that he is doing all he can to promote the pigeon to the public who may look at the pigeon in a different light after watching the show. To him and all that are trying in they're own way to help him I say hats off to them. This is my opinion.
Kurps


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I found this in a story on the animal planet website "The stakes are high in this sport, which has just as much machismo as boxing. But this time it's not about money; it's about bragging rights." That made me laugh maybe it's true for the one race they had specifically for the show but it's so far from the truth for a great deal of the guys in the area.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Tyson was just on Jimmy Fallon. I got a laugh out of it they were playing rock'em sock'em robots and Tyson just grabbed Jimmy's guy and pulled the head off. I thought it was pretty funny. He tried to talk about the pigeons but Jimmy just kinda made a joke out of it.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

If anyone is going to record the series on DVD I would love to have a copy?


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Man, I have been super hyped about that show. I'm gonna be sooo p***ed if they just show Mike with a bunch of mafia hit men. I want some good press for the pigeons, not represented as shady dealing!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Me TOO.......*


Wingsonfire said:


> If anyone is going to record the series on DVD I would love to have a copy?


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

doveone52 said:


> Man, I have been super hyped about that show. I'm gonna be sooo p***ed if they just show Mike with a bunch of mafia hit men. I want some good press for the pigeons, not represented as shady dealing!


The show is going to be about real pigeon people and last racing season.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I hope all of you are right..I can`t wait untill Sunday...Allready told my wife to *cancel* any Weddings...Births...Birthday Parties... etc etc etc.....hahahahaha!!!! *Alamo Loft*


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wingsonfire said:


> If anyone is going to record the series on DVD I would love to have a copy?


I'll be recording the the entire series and I'll be happy to make copies. All I ask is the cost of the DVD's and shipping. PM me if interested.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

doveone52 said:


> Man, I have been super hyped about that show. I'm gonna be sooo p***ed if they just show Mike with a bunch of mafia hit men. I want some good press for the pigeons, not represented as shady dealing!





Gnuretiree said:


> The show is going to be about real pigeon people and last racing season.


I'm not gonna say they are mafia but there's quite a few pigeon guys around here that if you met them you'd come away thinking they were. And it seams like those are the ppl they chose to be on the show. Becasue like I said they were doing interveiws. And I know they talked to alot of good pigeon flyers who would have came off more knowledgeable. But I guess that's not what they were looking for like sombody else said they were trying to make good TV and a bunch of mafia looking guys makes TV. They should have just got the Sopranos cast. LoL


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Hey...Howyadoin !! I have 333 pigeons !! and I live on 33rd street !!!!* Now say what I have just written,like you come from the Bronx !!
*Alamo Loft*


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

How about invitating Mike Tyson to join Pigeon talk?


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

NYBOY said:


> How about invitating Mike Tyson to join Pigeon talk?


I 2nd that ...


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

NYBOY...Great Idea....How do we go about getting in touch with him ?? *Alamo Loft*


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

I believe a member sold him some birds and talked with him a few times.


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

NYBOY said:


> How about invitating Mike Tyson to join Pigeon talk?


Good idea.
And what is the exact name of the show?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

catmicky said:


> Good idea.
> And what is the exact name of the show?


Taking On Tyson


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

So where the phrase "The pigeon flew the coop " come from?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I'm not gonna say they are mafia but there's quite a few pigeon guys around here that if you met them you'd come away thinking they were. And it seams like those are the ppl they chose to be on the show. Becasue like I said they were doing interveiws. And I know they talked to alot of good pigeon flyers who would have came off more knowledgeable. But I guess that's not what they were looking for like sombody else said they were trying to make good TV and a bunch of mafia looking guys makes TV.* They should have just got the Sopranos cast.* LoL


I LOVED that show


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Bronx talk*



Alamo said:


> *Hey...Howyadoin !! I have 333 pigeons !! and I live on 33rd street !!!!* Now say what I have just written,like you come from the Bronx !!
> *Alamo Loft*


 I guess it can sound a little dirty LOL especially talking threw a cigar EEH


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

JRNY said:


> So where the phrase "The pigeon flew the coop " come from?



It is "flew the coop"... you can put anything you want in front of it.. even people's names.. lol...


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

In one of the clips a guy even said, "Forget about it!" But mostly they seem like nice guys, a little colorful. Can't wait!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Forget*



doveone52 said:


> In one of the clips a guy even said, "Forget about it!" But mostly they seem like nice guys, a little colorful. Can't wait!


Had to laugh, I use that line at work all the time when people complain, Forget about it , my favorite. I also can't wait to see what he has to say and the dvr is set just in case I have to be at work>Kevin


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

My DVR is set also! I hope there's enough viewers for them to run the entire series on animal planet and maybe start on a second season....That would be awesome!


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

I set up a series recording, so I dont have to worry about remebering when the new episodes come on.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

You know whats the problem. Where from different states. We are use to our enviroment. Different lingo. Im from New York. I went to Florida and I had accent. If the show was taped in Arizona. Newyorkers be complaining.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

NYBOY said:


> I believe a member sold him some birds and talked with him a few times.


*That was Keith C.*


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I have had several members contact me about inviting Mike Tyson to Pigeon Talk. 
I sold Mike Tysom 60 rollers last Spring and talked to him on the phone 3 times.
I do not know him well, so I can't make any promises for him.
I will send an email to his wife, Kiki Spicer inviting them to Pigeon Talk.
I suspect he may already lurk here.
Keith


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I just sent the email inviting mike Tyson to Pigeon Talk.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Keith C. said:


> I have had several members contact me about inviting Mike Tyson to Pigeon Talk.
> I sold Mike Tysom 60 rollers last Spring and talked to him on the phone 3 times.
> I do not know him well, so I can't make any promises for him.
> I will send an email to his wife, Kiki Spicer inviting them to Pigeon Talk.
> ...


He probably does.....but if he joins, too bad he can't use his 'own' name. We already have a member with his name....from Greece! LOL


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*THIS IS IT !! TONIGHT`S THE NIGHT !!.......**ALAMO LOFT*


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Keith C. said:


> I just sent the email inviting mike Tyson to Pigeon Talk.


Awesome!!!


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

This interview With Mike Tyson from Time Magazine might be interesting to some members.
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,2056710,00.html


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, boy! I just love Mike! I look at him and how he is with the pigeons and know he has the same feelings for the birds that we do! His life has been full of highs and lows but a man who loves his pigeons like he does will always be A#1 in my book! Go, Keith C. for inviting him! 
My 15yo grandson will be watching with me. He doesn't know that much about Mike but I think he's going to relate! So excited!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I Want Animal Planet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I Want Animal Planet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Can you watch it online? Some stations let you do that. Its a thought, check it out at animalplanet.com


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

1 hour and 10 minutes! I can not wait. I have not watched any clips on you tube, I have been holding out! Can hardly wait!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> Can you watch it online? Some stations let you do that. Its a thought, check it out at animalplanet.com


Will do 

Looking at the clips on youtube, the comments really piss me off. Trying not to look at them from now on  Some people are just so ignorant and closeminded. UGH!


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

1 hour..


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

I can't wait to see this show. Granted, I haven't been in the pigeon world long so my opinion may not be of any value but I do work in media and marketing so I look at this show with a different perspective. I believe that it will pull people into being interested in pigeons. It probably won't make a lot of people become fanciers, but I do believe that many people will learn a new respect for the birds. Mike Tyson, I believe, has a genuine love for pigeons. Many people have a great respect for Tyson so that is the media's point of contact...Tyson gets people to watch the show. Because people watch the show, they learn about pigeons and gain a new respect for them. 

As for the names...I love them. It's NY and we can't expect some dude that probably has been called Louie the Lip so many times that his closest friends probably don't even know his real name to go by his real name!! Shoot, sometimes I have a senior moment because my husband's dad's name is Donald but we all call him Skip. It's just because that's the area they are filming in...if it were Pittsburgh, all the breeders would be yunzers.

I can't help but think, since watching the preview vids, how many times Tyson nailed that final blow because he was rehashing the memory of his bird when he was ten! Man! How cool would that be!!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes indeed !! All the dummies posting their 40% worth of IQ,about pigeons they have no clue about what these animals can do...They probally tortured little birds,turtles etc when they were kids,if not last week....Their brains turned into molases,and they never took their nose out of bathroom toilet,after they threw up....Alamo


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Will do
> 
> Looking at the clips on youtube, the comments really piss me off. Trying not to look at them from now on  Some people are just so ignorant and closeminded. UGH!


I am having a dvd's made of the series and if you want I will burn them for you and send them out to you if you miss the shows..


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Well the first show basicly starts with a little history Of Mike . And explains his interest in the birds. Then as it goes along. Mike is a learning race person. This being his first time with race birds. The people Well they are regular people . They love pigeons And That counts. Mike and his team will be learning the aspects of racing and training the birds. A novice start. The story is about MIKE and about pigeons. Something that can give an idea into pigeon keeping AND credit that pigeons are helpful to even those that have had a background and the birds helped them turn there life around. I will watch next week. Saw nothing bad about the show.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Wingsonfire said:


> I am having a dvd's made of the series and if you want I will burn them for you and send them out to you if you miss the shows..


i want one too


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

First show was great cant wait till next weeks show


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

I enjoyed the show eventhough I am not very fond of Mike Tyson he showed signs of being a different person than the media portrays him. Looking forward to next week. Did google race results for the New Jersey club and Tyson's Corner did win a 150 mile race during the season. Joe


----------



## hawk haven lofts (Mar 5, 2011)

I Just Got Done Watching The Show.
I Thought It Was Great. The Best Part Of It Was How It Showed Mikes True Personalty. He Seems Like He Would Be A Cool Dude To Hang Out With. I Liked The Way The Show Is Trying To Portray The Peeps In His Corner And In This Sport Also. 
I Have Child Hood Friends That If You Asked Me There Real Name I Would Have To Brain On It For A Bit.
Like Some Of The Posters Mentioned Certain Backgrounds Have Lingo That Some Of Us May Not Be Accustomed To.
When I Was A Kid Growing Up In Chi-town The Yocals (locals)called Lofts Coops As Well.
I Use The Term Loft Because "hawk Haven Coops" Sounds Stupid.lol
It's All Good People, So Far Great Show.... 
J


----------



## hawk haven lofts (Mar 5, 2011)

i would love a copy of the show, the whole season if possible. i will gladly pay for your time.
j


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

I thought it was ok.I think they should 've gave a brief tour about his birds.I noticed while they were talking about racing birds,they kept showing his tipplers and flights.We could tell the difference,but the average joe watching the show can't.The narrator also said mike has fancy breeds(tipplers and flights are not).

I also believe describing the different breeds would've gave a better chance for young comers to join.


----------



## driph (Jun 14, 2008)

It's unfortunate that Animal Planet doesn't put much of their content online, as we don't have cable in the house. I've been hoping to find the show online in some way or another, but none of the usual sources have come through yet (I guess since it's more or less a niche show).

Still, hoping it does well, I'm a fan of anything that's pro-pigeon propaganda. :]


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

i would love a dvd of the show also, i don't have cable so i can't watch it =/


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Birdman79 said:


> I thought it was ok.I think they should 've gave a brief tour about his birds.I noticed while they were talking about racing birds,they kept showing his tipplers and flights.We could tell the difference,but the average joe watching the show can't.The narrator also said mike has fancy breeds(tipplers and flights are not).
> 
> I also believe describing the different breeds would've gave a better chance for young comers to join.


I noticed that, too! But they were pigeons so that's what counts, I guess. I think Mike is an absolute prince of a guy! I think the producers could have done more to play up the pigeons. I've seen Youtube videos that were more inspiring.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I liked the show,and gave it a B+ for content & presentation....Same as above,would have likes to see more discription of the different kinds of pigeons......

HAWKHAVEN >> If your from Chinatown,NYC...I grew up just a few blocks from you in Little Italy (Mott St)....

BIRDMAN79 >> All pigeons (as far as I know),if they are not racing pigeons,they are considered "Fancy Pigeons"...We always had flights & tipplets as teenagers...And in NYC and all that area of the world,they were called fancy pigeons by all the OLD men who had them etc....And we called Tipplers >>> TIPPLETS !!!.......Alamo


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I liked it


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

250 Mile race....Results for Tyson`s Corner Loft......184 Lofts.....2390 Birds.....Mike shipped 9 pigeons....Clocked 6 home in race time....His 1st two birds placed 41st & 42nd.....That`s pretty good....Congrats to the Champ !!....... Alamo


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

recorded it and, its not playing right... =/


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Bummed out!!! I missed it!!!!!! I got up at 1:30AM to go to work and got home at 5:45PM and went to bed to get up and watch it. The wife woke me up at 9:45Pm to watch it. I come out laid on the couch to watch it and fell back asleep......... Man I missed it............ 
I hope someone can send me a copy of it.....*


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

rackerman said:


> *Bummed out!!! I missed it!!!!!! I got up at 1:30AM to go to work and got home at 5:45PM and went to bed to get up and watch it. The wife woke me up at 9:45Pm to watch it. I come out laid on the couch to watch it and fell back asleep......... Man I missed it............
> I hope someone can send me a copy of it.....*


It will be on at 9:00 tonight.


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

If you don't get Animal Planet, here's a link I use to get other TV shows online. http://www.sidereel.com/taking_on_tyson It looks like they will have the episodes on there, it takes a couple days after it airs before it's posted.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

rackerman said:


> *Bummed out!!! I missed it!!!!!! I got up at 1:30AM to go to work and got home at 5:45PM and went to bed to get up and watch it. The wife woke me up at 9:45Pm to watch it. I come out laid on the couch to watch it and fell back asleep......... Man I missed it............
> I hope someone can send me a copy of it.....*


They showed back to back shows last night Might do that agin next week.. At least here it showed 2 times back to back. .


----------



## BACALA (Sep 13, 2009)

hi...i grew up in brooklyn...always had birds...since the 80"s...the show had some great points...like having birds kept the guys out of trouble when younger..I remember spending all day up on the roof..just forgetting about the world down below..in n.y.c. we mostly had fancy birds called flights..you would chase your flock(we used to call stock)to fly around your coop(loft)and mingle with other flocks from guys nearby...if your birds were smart they would drop back to your loft..as for the color bands you would check if there were birds with different color bands..it meant you dropped some of the other guy birds...you either sold them back for feed or sold them to your local bird shop..(they had these all over) they mostly sold pigeons..there were guys who had hundreds of birds...and when these flocks mingled...that was a site to watch..


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

BACALA >> That really brings bacl old memories...Loved to be on the roof...My Dad & uncle Joe had pigeons..And so I got hooked at a young age...I was born and raised on Mott st....
It was a hotbed for pigeon guys...Boy would they brag when they caught one of your birds...It did keep me and my friends out of trouble....Many times there were fights down the street....I always said the birds made me a better person....It was a learning experience I will never forget about LIFE !!!......Alamo


----------



## BACALA (Sep 13, 2009)

that's great to hear Alamo..hey you remember you had to built your coop like a safe....metal plate..steel angle bars..i guess maybe it was only in brooklyn...l.o.l


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

BACALA....My dad`s coop/loft had a door on it stronger then the one the Bank had !! hahahahaha!!!!!......Alamo


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Show was on Monday night at 9pm also...Watched it again....Cool !! Should be on a few more times this week also... Alamo


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*I got to see it! I liked it alot. I hope they keep showing it for exposure!! *


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

2nd show OK....Would like to see more discriptions on the pigeons...Example: Candeling an egg....Primary flights !! Eyesign....etc....Alamo


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

Alamo said:


> 2nd show OK....Would like to see more discriptions on the pigeons...Example: Candeling an egg....Primary flights !! Eyesign....etc....Alamo


The pigeons aren't the star of the show (Tyson is), so don't count on hearing too much technical stuff about the birds. 

I like the show. 

As far as more info on raising pigeons...somebody with a big loft needs to call Mike Rowe from Dirtiest jobs and let him come clean your loft (he's funny and does a pretty good job of describing all the steps of a certain job...pretty interesting stuff).


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

TN PIGEON...That`s a great idea...But it would have to be a very big loft like CBS..Mike Ganus etc.......Alamo


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

TN_PIGEON said:


> The pigeons aren't the star of the show (Tyson is), so don't count on hearing too much technical stuff about the birds.
> 
> I like the show.
> 
> As far as more info on raising pigeons...somebody with a big loft needs to call *Mike Rowe from Dirtiest jobs and let him come clean your loft (he's funny and does a pretty good job of describing all the steps of a certain job...pretty interesting stuff)*.


They already did or some versions of it. He or someone at some episode called them carrying diseases and now one person I know thinks pigeons are all disease carriers and I can't unconvinced her. I used to like him and watch his shows a lot, but not anymore when I realized they actually can misinformed people as well.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

The show is on at 8 tonight!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

RodSD said:


> They already did or some versions of it. He or someone at some episode called them carrying diseases and now one person I know thinks pigeons are all disease carriers and I can't unconvinced her. I used to like him and watch his shows a lot, but not anymore when I realized they actually can misinformed people as well.


Yes, that was the show where they were cleaning poop off of building tops and stuff. I like Mike Rowe but I think people will get the wrong idea by seeing the pigeon hobby on Dirtiest Jobs. Might turn people away from it, or inforce the idea that all pigeons are nasty and filthy.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> The show is on at 8 tonight!


Yeah I just found that out I went to check what time it was gonna be on and it was already on.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

All in all I think this show will cast pigeons and pigeon people in a good light. I think most of you are right it is a resell of Mike. I can also see other markiting thing comming down the line. Remenmber you heard if first on PT. MT line of Pigeon Suppiles


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

The wife and I have enjoyed the series, she is not into pigeons and has learned a little bit more about them watching the tube  This series is the best thing for pigeon racing in a good long while like it or not


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> All in all I think this show will cast pigeons and pigeon people in a good light. I think most of you are right it is a resell of Mike. I can also see other markiting thing comming down the line. Remenmber you heard if first on PT. MT line of Pigeon Suppiles


So what if he has a line of pigeon supplies, you have spell check?


----------



## BACALA (Sep 13, 2009)

just finished watching today's show...i believe these guys are really talking out of their heart when they relate to their experience of growing up in rough neighborhoods in big cities...and how having birds helped them down those rough roads...i know it for a fact i grew up in those neighborhood...if the show is about marketing tyson..well let it be...but the fact that he is turning to birds to change his attitude and view of the better things life has to bring..then it's a great accomplishment in his part.......maybe some of these social workers who deal with troubled kids could use this hobby as an alternative...


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> The show is on at 8 tonight!


Crap.3 weeks in and they've switched up times to rerun "Planet Earth" for the 500th time. Hope thats not a sign of things to come.

PF


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

One thing I love about the pigeon hobby is that it is so accessible to most anyone. I'm thrilled with the show and think it's a big positive for the birds. 
And whoever thought that tough, wild and crazy MT would grow into this warm , thoughtful, wonderful guy?! Nobody needs to "sell or resell" Mike. He's a good man and that comes through.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi all 
I'm in Bangladesh, and don't get the show. Any1 know of a link on youtube or someplace else that I might be able to download the show?....It sounds interesting. Peace,
YaSin.


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

BACALA said:


> just finished watching today's show...i believe these guys are really talking out of their heart when they relate to their experience of growing up in rough neighborhoods in big cities...and how having birds helped them down those rough roads...i know it for a fact i grew up in those neighborhood...if the show is about marketing tyson..well let it be...but the fact that he is turning to birds to change his attitude and view of the better things life has to bring..then it's a great accomplishment in his part.......maybe some of these social workers who deal with troubled kids could use this hobby as an alternative...


I don't know. My wife and I were talking last night about the "troubled past" and "tough childhood" aspect of the show. Essentially we both came to the same conclusion: Tyson and the two brothers that help him with his loft all were involved with pigeons as a child and two of them ended up in prison. 

I also wonder if the bird owners aren't the only ones that might benefit financially from some of the results of the races, if you know what I mean? Maybe somebody that actually knows about the NY pigeon clubs can chime in about the racing culture up there.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Young kids from those neighborhoods are not flying racing pigeons. Way too much money for them to be involved in racing. Rollers are the pigeon of choice.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I`m from NYC......The sport of flying tipplets,and flights etc,has been going on for many years..I only knew ONE man who had the fancy birds downtown in Little Italy,that made his living on the other side of the tracks...That`s the best way I can say what he did on here...The men who had the Homers,were and still are the hard WORKING middle class....Irish,Italian,Black,Spanish Americans !!etc...Just people that loved the birds....As this show has mentioned a few times...If the Tyson crew would have worked a job,and went on the roof tops with the birds,and STAYED off the streets,JUST LIKE MYSELF,they would have stayed out of trouble,and NOT have a police record as I do....It`s easy to get in trouble in big cities like NYC,Chicago,Detroit etc...Even if you are NOT looking for it,IT will find you....The birds kept me on the roof...THEY kept me out of trouble !! I always tell my wife,if it wasn`t for the pigeons,I might not be alive,or I might be in jail....I owe alot to pigeons,and I try my best to PAY them back the way I take care of them...As my wife would tell you...BOY !! DOES HE TAKE CARE OF THEM !!! hahahahaha......Alamo


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Alamo said:


> I`m from NYC......The sport of flying tipplets,and flights etc,has been going on for many years..I only knew ONE man who had the fancy birds downtown in Little Italy,that made his living on the other side of the tracks...That`s the best way I can say what he did on here...The men who had the Homers,were and still are the hard WORKING middle class....Irish,Italian,Black,Spanish Americans !!etc...Just people that loved the birds....As this show has mentioned a few times...If the Tyson crew would have worked a job,and went on the roof tops with the birds,and STAYED off the streets,JUST LIKE MYSELF,they would have stayed out of trouble,and NOT have a police record as I do....It`s easy to get in trouble in big cities like NYC,Chicago,Detroit etc...Even if you are NOT looking for it,IT will find you....The birds kept me on the roof...THEY kept me out of trouble !! I always tell my wife,if it wasn`t for the pigeons,I might not be alive,or I might be in jail....I owe alot to pigeons,and I try my best to PAY them back the way I take care of them...As my wife would tell you...BOY !! DOES HE TAKE CARE OF THEM !!! hahahahaha......Alamo



.............................


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Gnuretiree said:


> Young kids from those neighborhoods are not flying racing pigeons. Way too much money for them to be involved in racing. Rollers are the pigeon of choice.


When I was a kid I would race my neighbor. We just had one problem. Trying to beat the birds back on our bikes. I'm sure the same is true now.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Somebody tick you off Alamo? ha ha ha the name of the coop/loft/shed lol I dont know where the world is going through...I honestly think Discovery Channel wants Tyson to be known as a racing fancier but those guys from Bronx Pigeon Club actually are good not just better than anybody but an average fanciers...I live about 15 minutes away from BPC...I pass by there everytime I go to Parkchester... But someone mentioned they dont even show where are the vent or keel bones lol thats funny not like everybody who is watching Taking on Tyson knows where they at...lol...We need help here lol...


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

Alamo said:


> Went on You Tube,and there were 5 new video tidbits on the new show....
> 
> #1 > Our birds live in LOFTS....not COOPS...Chickens live in a coop....
> The idea is to get people to think of these birds as a pet/athlete.....Not a farm animal...This is a problem in many cities where pigeons are not allowed...
> ...


Watch out, U starting to sound like an old lady, whinning and crying over everything.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

Pigeonmumbler said:


> As a Native New Yorker myself, I know that we have a very Unique & Compulsive NY ability to rephrase or rename certain Objects, Actions and People, That only New Yorkers Understand… I’ll give you a few examples, As a young Boy growing up in Brooklyn we called “Tipplers” Tipplets, and what others called Chimney Sweep was called a Bronzy and I can go on and on..!…
> Acrogens, abbreviation or acronym, however you want to phrase it is merely a short form of Identifications for People, Places and Things. I’m just happy that it wasn’t a native born American that speaks French Creole language spoken by the Louisiana Creole people of the state of Louisiana, Which I have totally no Discrimination because that’s just the way they Speak. it’s just part of the Diversity our great Nation has to offer, whether certain Individuals accept it or not, is simply just a matter of Opinions…!
> 
> Louie
> ...


I visited ur website, very impressive, good looking birds, Good job


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

S&C Lofts said:


> The show will be great some people say loft some say coop if you dont like it dont watch it and some people might like the nickname more than thier real name so quit complaining


AMEN AND AMEN, nobody s forcing nobody to watch it, some exposure is better than no exposure at all, coop or loft, it doesnt matter the name, hell, Tyson loft was fine, heck


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

cubanlofts said:


> I visited ur website, very impressive, good looking birds, Good job


Thank you Cubanlofts,


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

PEGASAS....I just want Animal Planet to present PIGEONS in a special way,that the average person,who knows nothing about them could learn how great they are....I don`t want anyone in the show who sounds like a nut....Has no brains, and can`t relate his knowledge about the birds to the outside world...You hear about wonderfull things the AU is doing to promote racing pigeons....They have people out there who sound like TEACHERS in school,so to speak...These folks are well schooled,and act & talk like it....I don`t want goomba Louie the Lip to try to explain the sport of racing pigeons...Alamo

PS:Have to admitt,AP is doing a great job of filming the birds flying etc..It`s very well done...I really thought the guys being EXCIDED,when the race birds came in from the race,that it really hits the nail on the head....WE DO GET EXCIDED !! IT IS A RUSH !!....


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Alamo said:


> PEGASAS..I don`t want goomba Louie the Lip to try to explain the sport of racing pigeons...Alamo


If the guy is winning... listen. The show is Great. It seems to me that some wanted a show on animal husbandry / pigeons. Buy a video and you might be more satisfied.

What was the last thing in the media that got people talking pigeons as much as this show? That too makes it great. Don't kill the messenger / show.


----------



## Hallzy91 (Mar 20, 2011)

Always excited to watch this show..This is what kinda got me into pigeons..other than the fact I love to watch the Wild ones fly around the apartment building doing crazy things.

These guys know what they are talking about when it comes to racing pigeons, love how they show the birds in slow motion.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

Alamo said:


> PEGASAS....I just want Animal Planet to present PIGEONS in a special way,that the average person,who knows nothing about them could learn how great they are....I don`t want anyone in the show who sounds like a nut....Has no brains, and can`t relate his knowledge about the birds to the outside world...You hear about wonderfull things the AU is doing to promote racing pigeons....They have people out there who sound like TEACHERS in school,so to speak...These folks are well schooled,and act & talk like it....I don`t want goomba Louie the Lip to try to explain the sport of racing pigeons...Alamo
> 
> PS:Have to admitt,AP is doing a great job of filming the birds flying etc..It`s very well done...I really thought the guys being EXCIDED,when the race birds came in from the race,that it really hits the nail on the head....WE DO GET EXCIDED !! IT IS A RUSH !!....


I know ur love for pigeons, the show need a little twiking, yes, u r right about many things, but the idea that the show itself is showing pigeons as a sport, and not as rats with wings is enough for me, hell, NY has so many pigeons that is not even funny, I bet u people didnt know that pigeons mate forever, or they can return home from miles away, is a step in the positive direction, Im pretty sure the show will get better as they get more feedback, We love u man. peace 
ps We should castrate louie the lip and shut his lips toguether with krazy glue, Iam working on it.


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

Not to be a jerk but it sounds like the original poster just likes to complain. Be happy that there is finally a show on television about pigeons. They could call the lofts/coops ****boxes for all I care. Im just happy to have a show about pigeons on weekly. 
Also as far as nicknames, italians at one point were the majority of pigeon owners on rooftops in New York, and Nicknames run deep in Italian culture, so why is that even a issue? Its peoples nicknames. Who cares.


----------



## Microcat (Nov 22, 2010)

Knoc said:


> They could call the lofts/coops ****boxes for all I care.


Well, that _would_ be more accurate in my opinion.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm sure we could all find something that we're not crazy about on the show.....
_But I'm just happy that there is a show about pigeons!! Finally!_
Maybe if they get enough good feedback, they will expand and do more shows showing other aspects of what pigeons and fanciers do 
Alot of people that had no knowledge of pigeon racing are amazed because of this show. Imagine their response if they saw and learned about Fantails, Jacobins, Pouters, and on and on and on 
I was always fascinated with Peacock's.......the closest thing I could get to that was a Fantail!


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

Peacocks eh,have u seem the movie 7 days and seven nights with Harrison ford, when he goes hunting for peacock, he catch 1, cook it and eat it, them he goes, mmmmmmmmm tasted just like chicken.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I am of Italian heritage....I was born and raised on the lower east side of NYC....It`s called "Little Italy" for anyone visiting from out of state....I know how the Gooba`s talk...They might be good people,and all that,but alot of them are not educated,and talk like they never went to school at all...For all of you,who never been raised in NYC,or any LARGE city with this kind of population,you have no clue to how these people talk...They have no vocabulary,so to speak clearly,and make people understand what the birds are all about,worries me.....I want this show to do well with the general public.....And if I am a worry wort,or complainer about this issue,then I am making my POINT out to you and everyone,how much I care for these pigeons,and our hobby....I don`t want IDITOTS trying to school the public on pigeons...Most people allready hate the birds as it is....No need to let some dummies talk to the world,and make it worse for all of us !!! Alamo


----------



## Desone (Mar 22, 2011)

Alamo. Im also from L.E.S. I went to school in St. Patricks on Mott.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Alamo said:


> I am of Italian heritage....I was born and raised on the lower east side of NYC....It`s called "Little Italy" for anyone visiting from out of state....I know how the Gooba`s talk...They might be good people,and all that,but alot of them are not educated,and talk like they never went to school at all...For all of you,who never been raised in NYC,or any LARGE city with this kind of population,you have no clue to how these people talk...They have no vocabulary,so to speak clearly,and make people understand what the birds are all about,worries me.....I want this show to do well with the general public.....And if I am a worry wort,or complainer about this issue,then I am making my POINT out to you and everyone,how much I care for these pigeons,and our hobby....I don`t want IDITOTS trying to school the public on pigeons...Most people allready hate the birds as it is....No need to let some dummies talk to the world,and make it worse for all of us !!! Alamo


 WOW!!!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Alamo, I think you're taking this way too personally. The show is for entertainment purposes and a little exposure to pigeons along the way. These people are "colorful" with their speech, nicknames, etc. Not educated doesn't mean not intelligent. Small steps... Let people be entertained and perhaps they will want to learn more. Then maybe we will see a show about how to raise pigeons.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

DOVEONE52.......I hope your right !!!!

DESONE......I went to St.Patricks also....I was born/raised at 285 Mott st.....I am 68 going on 69 yrs old May 26th....Are you my age?? I really hope that you are very young !!!!!!
I know it`s not polite to ask !! hahahhaha!!!!.......Alamo


----------



## Desone (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL Im 35. I was raised on 4th st. Ave D.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

DESONE.....Cool !! And your lucky that you didn`t have the "Killer" nuns that I had when I was young.....I still have scars on my hands from the rulers with the metal strip through the wood,that you used to draw lines etc with.....hahahahaha!!!! Alamo


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Alamo said:


> DESONE.....Cool !! And your lucky that you didn`t have the "Killer" nuns that I had when I was young.....I still have scars on my hands from the rulers with the metal strip through the wood,that you used to draw lines etc with.....hahahahaha!!!! Alamo


 LOL!! I went to St. Patrick's........BUT, it was in Portsmouth, NH....AND I had KILLER nuns here .......for 9 YEARS!


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

If this show was set up like a documentary every week, the only people who would watch are people who are already into the hobby. So of course they have to have people talk and act like normal people do in everyday life. If everything was by the book and 100% technically correct, the "general" public would lose interest.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

He is taking it way 2 personal, yes, I agree in many things he is saying, do, nobody is going to make aperfect show, do, Ey Alamo, why did u open this can of worms, man?


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

It all comes down to watch it or not , the pigeons really could care less lol!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Knoc said:


> If this show was set up like a documentary every week, the only people who would watch are people who are already into the hobby. So of course they have to have people talk and act like normal people do in everyday life. If everything was by the book and 100% technically correct, the "general" public would lose interest.


Good point! 
I really don't see anything wrong with the way they talk..........It could be worse - they could have filmed it in BOSTON


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm from the Bronx and two of my best friends are in this show ,Louie and Marty.These two guys have helped more fanciers then anybody I know,this one included.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> Good point!
> I really don't see anything wrong with the way they talk..........It could be worse - they could have filmed it in BOSTON


Hey!!!

I resemble that remark!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ptras said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> I resemble that remark!


hear they have good "chowdah" up there...lol..


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

There is a reason why these guy's were picked to be in this show.These are the Fanciers who run the racing homer clubs in their area's of NY.These guy's have been doing all the work for YEARS !!! 
An idiot is someone who act's in a self-defeating or significantly counterproductive way.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> hear they have good "chowdah" up there...lol..


We have *real *chowdah! Not that awful red stuff that they call "chowder" in New York.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

wow so many new yorker in pigeon talk , I use to be from bed-stuy from DeKalb ave between summer and Lewis ave about 5 block away from Bushwick or 3 block away from a shoes store call shoes-king on b-way, nice to see your guys in pigeon talk make me feel more at home here ,lol


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

BOSTON LINGO...... I Paked my kar by the kurb,so I kould let my byrds out to fly home....Allmost as bad as lower east side,NYC....

In my previous posts,I said the NYC people are great people,but alot of them are not schooled....Example....Of the 100 guys that grew up downtown in Little Italy,less then 10 went to college,and alot of the 100 never graduated HS.....Now,when I say IDIOTS,I really don`t mean that in the total sence of the word....What I mean/want is pigeon guys in the series that TALK,and make you and other people understand what they are saying...It`s using the english language in a CORRECT manner...Using words that people say,hey,that guy sounds smart,and he flys pigeons...Don`t any of you understand what I mean ?? Back when I was a kid,everyone thought a TRUCK DRIVER was a dumb idiot...My dad was a truck driver,and he was a very inteligent man....There was a radio talk show long ago,and the guy who ran the show,would call my father,so he could give his opinions on alot of subjects live on the radio....He also invited my parents to dinner at hie upper east side duplex...He told my dad that,for a HS grad,you are a very sharp minded man....How did you ever get into flying pigeons for a hobby ?? See what I mean ?? Most people can`t visualize a smart person having pigeons....That is wrong and disgracefull !!!!!......Alamo


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

Im gonna stand by my post that you just like to complain.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

KNOC.....Your 31 years young...When you get to my age,you might understand what I`m talking about....WHAT comes with age ??...The answer is " Wiseness"... The ability to think and know when something stupid,is going to come out of someones mouth when they speak !!!.................Alamo


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Alamo said:


> In my previous posts,I said the NYC people are great people,but alot of them are not schooled....Example....Of the 100 guys that grew up downtown in Little Italy,less then 10 went to college,and alot of the 100 never graduated HS.....Now,when I say IDIOTS,I really don`t mean that in the total sence of the word....What I mean/want is pigeon guys in the series that TALK,and make you and other people understand what they are saying...It`s using the english language in a CORRECT manner...Using words that people say,hey,that guy sounds smart,and he flys pigeons...Don`t any of you understand what I mean ?? Back when I was a kid,everyone thought a TRUCK DRIVER was a dumb idiot...My dad was a truck driver,and he was a very inteligent man....There was a radio talk show long ago,and the guy who ran the show,would call my father,so he could give his opinions on alot of subjects live on the radio....He also invited my parents to dinner at hie upper east side duplex...He told my dad that,for a HS grad,you are a very sharp minded man....How did you ever get into flying pigeons for a hobby ?? See what I mean ?? Most people can`t visualize a smart person having pigeons....That is wrong and disgracefull !!!!!......Alamo





Alamo said:


> KNOC.....Your 31 years young...When you get to my age,you might understand what I`m talking about....WHAT comes with age ??...The answer is " Wiseness"... The ability to think and know when something stupid,is going to come out of someones mouth when they speak !!!.................Alamo






Alamo, I absolutely disagree with you, On all your Futile Points on trying to Convince Anyone about the way the Racing or any Pigeon Mumblers in New York are Speaking on the Show or if it has any relevance as too how Folks view our Pigeon Fancy, Hobby or Culture…!

When I was in my Teens, All the kids in the neighborhood would go to Canarsie in the summer to fish porgies, I didn’t know how to fish and never really cared to do it, but I would go because the Girls in the neighborhood would Go!!! Much much later in my life at 45 yrs of age with 8 years later now living in Florida and retired, I would go to the Local beaches and piers for Walks… I always spotted Folks fishing and catching fish and I thought it would be Fun and a nice pastime. SO I decided to start and pick up Fishing to kill some time… I didn’t know what the heck I was buying or didn’t know what I was doing, But I was determined and told myself that I was going to do it… I spent hours watching others, Asked Questions, Books, Seen shows… A year later I was outfishing everyone on the Piers, Not only was I catching Snook, Redfish, Trout Etc in saltwater, I started to go with a neighbor freshwater Fishing for Bass that’s been doing it all his Life, 6 months later I was outFishing Him!!!

The Point I’m trying to make is that, I seen that it was a great Sport, Hobby and Most of all FUN… So I was determined to engulf myself in all that had ttoo do with learning how to fish… And I did it! The things folks said or how they Spoke didn’t detour me in any way or form and the best Knowledge, know-how, Information and Help was obtain from the ones you call “IDIOTS” the same ones that would come up to me and Congratulate me and Helped me learn how to Fish, Cast, and gave me Pointers was the “IDIOTS” all or your other, well spoken, nose in the air, Educated Know it All, Where absolutely of no use…!… Oh Yeah wait a minute about the only thing some of them where good for, years later, Was asking me to show them my fishing tactics and to get Pointers… And My mistake was That I “The IDIOT” helped them!!! And they didn’t seem to care on How I “The IDIOT” with a GED & New Yorker Spanish Accent Spoke…!… I’m also sorry for my Grammar and writing skills, I “The IDIOT” Dropped out of school HS early and self educated myself into a Federal retirement, 3 acres & home that’s Paid for and the only thing I would ask of my Daughter that’s in College, Is to remember the People as you clime up the Ladder, Because you will see & face the same Folks if you have to come Down…!… So Alamo why don’t you come down the Ladder and partake with us all and Enjoy the Show, or would you just rather stay up there and look down at Us Pigeon Mumblers???

Loose Lip Louie


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't have any problem with the show. It shows demographic difference and there is nothing wrong with that.

If the show is in New York, I expect some English dialect and their own subculture.

This show is about Mike and his birds. If you only want to know about the birds, National Geographic already did the "Pigeon Genius" which documents the interesting abilities of pigeons.


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

Alamo said:


> WHAT comes with age ??...


Crabbiness and the urge to complain about everything? 


So if this show was filmed down south, Should people get pissy if the bird owners name is Jeb, and he says "Ya'll" all the time? Dont like who's on the show or how they talk, dont watch it. Like I said before, Im just happy to see a show on about pigeons every week. Im greatful for that alone.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

ptras said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> I resemble that remark!


 OOOOPS! Just a little Maine humor


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

ptras said:


> We have *real *chowdah! Not that awful red stuff that they call "chowder" in New York.


Aaaaayuh,


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

ptras said:


> We have *real *chowdah! Not that awful red stuff that they call "chowder" in New York.





Msfreebird said:


> Aaaaayuh,


I LOVE the red stuff...!!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Doves1111 said:


> I LOVE the red stuff...!!!


 Chowdah is suppose to be WHITE!
I get a charge out of watching all the tourist here in the summer eat Lobstah! LOL........with their BIBS, shell crackers and pics  We crack the shells with our hands and suck the meat out of the legs!!! 
Love diversity.........it would be pretty boring if we were ALL alike


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I spent $5.00 playing the lottery`s here...Alamo

Mega Ball >>>>>> $319 Million....

Power Ball >>>>> $105 Million......

Didn`t win either one.....LOOK OUT......I`m comming down !! hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Alamo said:


> I spent $5.00 playing the lottery`s here...Alamo
> 
> Mega Ball >>>>>> $319 Million....
> 
> ...


I never Win the Lotto ether!!!
LMAO....LOLOLOLOL
Wait a minute, I did win!!!
I have a new Grandson!!!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

PIGEONMUMBLER>>> He`s BEAUTIFULL !!!.......Alamo


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

ONE OF THESE HANDSOME MEN IS .......Alamo

Walter: You should know who I am,even though You have never met me !!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I am willing to take a beating HERE for this POST I started....BUT.....You will have to PROVE to me when have I ever been this "...........", about a issue,or question,or answer someone has given in *another *subject,OTHER then this post that I have started here.....I have allways given my honest opinion/answer to questions,especially newbee`s......I would never make a fellow pigeon flyer, do something that I have never done or tried....If I don`t have a good answer,or I don`t know the answer,I don`t REPLY to what anyone has replied to here at PT... I DON`T KNOW EVERYTHING...But as long as I know I don`t know everything,I`m OK with myself...Alamo


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Louie he's beautiful ! God bless 
It's great to be a grandparent. All the fun and none of the problems !

With the first touch of your baby's hand. you know there is a God


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm proud to be a Italian American from the BRONX ! I love to be in the company of other pigeon Fanciers , because we all went to the same college,we all had the same teachers ,we all talk the same ,it's called pigeon-talk !!!!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

COPPER.....Lived on Wyatt Street,just off Morris Park ave,when I first goit married...My wife`s aunt & uncle lived downstairs,and the house next door were my in-laws...I was born/raised on Mott St....Little Italy...Best people and* FOOD *in the world..hahahaha!!! Alamo


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

ALAMO, HE LOOKS LIKE TYSON, HE LL GET DARKER AS TIME GOES BY, LMAO, LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

Alamo said:


> ONE OF THESE HANDSOME MEN IS .......Alamo
> 
> Walter: You should know who I am,even though You have never met me !!


THE GUY WITH THE GIANTS SHIRTS IS ALAMO


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

It hurt me to read your post !


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

CUBAN LOFTS...Your right !!!

COPPER.....I had 50 loaves of Italian Bread from NY down in my freezer...Now I`m down to about 30....When I go up,I buy 75 loaves of bread,so that we can have this great bread with out macaroni and meatballs/sausage/pork etc and gravy !! The reason I wrote GRAVY,is that that`s what my gradparents used to say...Comon Thomas,were are having macaroni with gravy today...Your favorite !! AH !! More lingo from NYC !! ...Alamo

PS: The man in the far right in the picture is Joe Musto,my good buddy from the Bronx Club...You will see him tonight on the Tyson Series...It is 8pm tonight EST..So don`t miss it gals & guys...Picture was taken in Clarksburg,WV...For the WTCM race I think a few years ago.....Alamo


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Alamo said:


> CUBAN LOFTS...Your right !!!
> 
> COPPER.....I had 50 loaves of Italian Bread from NY down in my freezer...Now I`m down to about 30....When I go up,I buy 75 loaves of bread,so that we can have this great bread with out macaroni and meatballs/sausage/pork etc and gravy !! The reason I wrote GRAVY,is that that`s what my gradparents used to say...Comon Thomas,were are having macaroni with gravy today...Your favorite !! AH !! More lingo from NYC !! ...Alamo
> 
> PS: *The man in the far right in the picture is Joe Musto,my good buddy from the Bronx Club...You will see him tonight on the Tyson Series..*.It is 8pm tonight EST..So don`t miss it gals & guys...Picture was taken in Clarksburg,WV...For the WTCM race I think a few years ago.....Alamo


I thought I recognized him from the show!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> hear they have good "chowdah" up there...lol..


You had to mention CHOWDAH didn't you!! 
Sooooo, I ran down to the lobstah pound and bought some chowdah and steamas  Cookinum right now!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alamo said:


> PS: The man in the far right in the picture is Joe Musto,my good buddy from the Bronx Club...You will see him tonight on the Tyson Series...It is 8pm tonight EST..So don`t miss it gals & guys...Picture was taken in Clarksburg,WV...For the WTCM race I think a few years ago.....Alamo


They changed the station for the WTCM race this year now it's gonna be released in Cadiz, OH which is our 400 mile station for the Long Island Combine. I fly 405.423 I'm thinking of buying bands for that race since one of the guys in my club was 4th last year and I beat him most of the time I figure I have a good shot but I still haven't bought any yet and it's getting late in the year so it looks like I'm not gonna be buying them this year but maybe next. But I think they changed the station because the guys from the Bronx Club couldn't win their own race. But I don't think the station is gonna make all that much if a difference.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Pigeon mumbler, that is a beautiful baby boy! Congratulations!
Alamo, you guys are maybe not as good looking as Pigeon mumbler's grandson but a great looking bunch of pigeon guys, none the less!


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you all, for your gracious Complements about my Grandson… 
Thank you!!!!

Louie


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Just stating the obvious! How'd you get him to smile so sweetly for the camera?

About Tyson, I thought the episode last night was great. I would love to see the young guy catch a break! I can see the young guy has such potential, just a lot on his plate. 
I cringed to see the small child holding the bag while the guys shoveled in the poop. It lands with a poof up in his face. He could develop an allergy, then no pigeons for him. I let my grandsons feed, water, handle the birds and pick up an occasional poop but I do all the loft cleaning. If they want pigeons when they're grown, they'd better clean like I do! In the meantime, they can watch and learn. Just saying.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I missed last nights show...UGH !!! Family function !! Texas Holdem !!...UGH...Would have rather watched the show...*I won $3.00*......WOW !! How much feed can I buy for $3.00 ??
........Alamo

PS: I coulndn`t find a replay at a decent hour this week...1am & 3am in the morning...I need my beauty sleep,as you can see from my picture in a previous post....Alamo

PS #2: Just watched the show on the internet.....It`s the best one so far !!!......Just wondering why the COACH,keeps smelling the inside of the racebirds mouth !! I would only do that if I suspect "Sour Crop" !!


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

here the a link to taking on Tyson ep 4 http://www.videobb.com/video/qEcFRzQN12zU thanks to someone in pigeon talk , sorry to the one who provided the link forgot his name


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

The coach is very experienced to me. Sick birds do have smell. LOL! The other guy has respiratory disease with his birds so the coach was checking it.


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

doveone52 said:


> I cringed to see the small child holding the bag while the guys shoveled in the poop. It lands with a poof up in his face. He could develop an allergy, then no pigeons for him. I let my grandsons feed, water, handle the birds and pick up an occasional poop but I do all the loft cleaning. If they want pigeons when they're grown, they'd better clean like I do! In the meantime, they can watch and learn. Just saying.


That is something I noticed right away as well. Probably the 1st thing on the show that I seen that I was like "ugh".. They should be wearing masks. Even though I know alot of us might not all the time (I know I try to but wearing glasses, it fogs them up and I do tend to put the mask on my head after a few minutes) but on a television show, esp on a child, I thought it woulda been more appropriate. 
Each episode keeps getting better and better. I too wish the young guy would catch a break. He seems to have some great flyers with good speed, just dont like to pen up.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I guess the show isn't doing so well. First they changed the time but atleast they kept it the same night now they changed they day so instead of Sunday it's now on Monday. Plus they seam to have moved up the last show to tommorrow as well since the website says 2 hour finale Monday April 4th at 7pm.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

TV shows early in the week is a good sign. Bad shows get left behind and get move either to Friday or weekends. Bad shows also get the time move later or late at night.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

It's only a 6 part series and it's been changed twice and they moved up the last episode a week ahead of what it was suposed to so it's not a good sign. I can see if it's a show they have a whole bunch of episodes then they could move it around to find more veiwers. But to take a series of show that's only 6 parts and move it all over the place shows they really don't care for the show or the show isn't getting the ratings they were looking for especially since they moved it to put on re-runs. 

But from just the few tosses that Ive taken my OB's on so far this spring each time ppl stopped to talk to me about the pigeons and said how cool it was and how they saw "Taking on Tyson". Last year ppl would complain that they had too many pigeons in their area already. So the show has changed some ppl's perception of pigeons.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

If I had my way I like to watch the whole series NOW. LOL!

I agree that it exposes the public about pigeons. You know this is better marketing to me!

I like the reruns because I missed some shows!


----------



## OldStrain (Jan 25, 2011)

I would have to say I thought that the SHOW was a positive plus for our sport. It does show that not all pigeons are street pigeons and that there are men, women and kids that are occupying their time in a positive way by enjoying the hobby/sport of pigeons. The message that the SHOW really does push is that pigeons are an alternative to crime and trouble for the inter-city kids. I have been involved with Racing pigeons and clubs for 50+ years. Although the guys that I knew up in the Cleveland Ohio area did not talk with a N.Y. accent, they were not much different than the guys on the show. Those of us that do watch our share of TV know that the reality shows that have been successful are the ones with real characters, if you know what I mean! We have Ice Road Truckers, Swamp People that hunt Gaters and AX-Men. They did plan on a show called Hunting with Cheney, but poor old Dick kept shooting the camera men. By accident of course!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

RodSD said:


> If I had my way I like to watch the whole series NOW. LOL!
> 
> I agree that it exposes the public about pigeons. You know this is better marketing to me!
> 
> I like the reruns because I missed some shows!


That's what I'm going to do...watch all six episodes together. I have been recording them with my DVR, and will sit down for a six hour marathon one of these days.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

OldStrain said:


> I would have to say I thought that the SHOW was a positive plus for our sport. It does show that not all pigeons are street pigeons and that there are men, women and kids that are occupying their time in a positive way by enjoying the hobby/sport of pigeons. The message that the SHOW really does push is that pigeons are an alternative to crime and trouble for the inter-city kids. I have been involved with Racing pigeons and clubs for 50+ years. Although the guys that I knew up in the Cleveland Ohio area did not talk with a N.Y. accent, they were not much different than the guys on the show. Those of us that do watch our share of TV know that the reality shows that have been successful are the ones with real characters, if you know what I mean! We have Ice Road Truckers, Swamp People that hunt Gaters and AX-Men. *They did plan on a show called Hunting with Cheney, but poor old Dick kept shooting the camera men. By accident of course!*


 LMAO!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

oldstrain, could you add me to your friends list.

I loved the Tyson show , I think it might be the best thing for the sport right now. 
I teared up when little Ricky was in the hospital and all the guys came to see him. It shows we are not all that different. 

I was born and raised in Santa Cruz Ca. lived all over the States plus Germany in the service and never knew pigeons was a way of life or a sport to boot. Been in WI for about 20 years and have only had pigeons for 2 and 1/2 years can't beleive all that I've missed. 

If our little club closed down I would move to fly birds.


----------



## OldStrain (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Eric, Yes I will add you to my Friends list. Anyone who enjoys my views and my Humor can’t be all bad! But I must make ONE Request: If I ever mention the term Pure Strains, you have to promise not to have a COW! Thanks!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

thats a deal , thanks for making me smile


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a hard time believing that the show isnt/wasnt doing very well. I have alot of friends who think my pigeon hobby is "crazy" and show no interest but still watched the show because they are Tyson fans. I also can even count the number of people who have asked me if Ive been watching the show. 
If the show was doing bad, I would think they would take it out of Prime Time and put it on later. 
The show has been GREAT for the sport/hobby. Ive also had alot of people tell me they didnt realize how technical racing pigeons is, how raising them and how diets are so important amongst other things. I think they thought it was more of a toss in some food to some "Sky Rats" and just sit back and watch them. This show has shown just how smart these birds are, and I think alot of peoples opinions of pigeons has changed.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Don't get me wrong I liked the show but I just felt it was kinda fake since I live in the NYC area Long Island to be exact and see a few of the guys who are in this show at the clubs all the time and I've never seen them act all cocky like they do in the show. I just feel it was a lil fake like pretty much all the so called reality shows out there now. But the show was good like I said I've seen ppl on my training tosses and the ppl who saw the show are more welcoming of the birds instead of thinking I'm just dumping the birds in the park they now know of the sport. But I can't see why you can't believe the show wasn't doing good just look how they treated the show moving it all over the place. To put shows on at it's original time that have been on a thousand times already and if you need more proof they aren't even showing the show again for the rest of the week. If they were behind the show they'd be pushing re-runs at all different times like they do with all the other shows on Animal Planet. But I think all in all the show was good for the sport since alot of ppl were exposed to the sport that otherwise would have never known about it.


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

Of course they are going to have them act different for the show. You have to remember the show is still for entertainment.
I am currently watching a re-run of a older episode on the tv as I type this. Looks like it will be on for the next 2 hours as well. I watch animal channel quite a bit actually and the two things that I see that get re-run are the "Earth" and "Life" documentaries. Very Rarely do I see "shows" re-run.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I am sad that this is the last show! I went to fb and liked the page. Maybe if we all did, AP would do more?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I too think the show has made a difference as to what people think about pigeons. This is what happen to me.......I'm divorced, work full time, babysit my grandson every weekend, take care of my birds and people think I'm crazy.......that's my life! I love to dance, so Friday night is my 1 night out to dance - my release  When a guy strikes up a conversation with me, and asks 'what I do or my interests', I kinda take a step back. When I tell people I'm a 'pigeon fancier', I get ALL kind of strange faces and responses 
The last couple times I was asked that question........'their' response was - "Oh wow, you mean like the birds Mike Tyson has? I've been watching his show and had no idea people raced pigeons"!
Hmmmmm, Maybe I SHOULD start racing my birds!
Also, my boss has a summer home upstate Maine. He's trying to talk me into letting him take a couple of my birds up with him to release.......to see if they come back home to me!!  MY birds are spoiled, fat, pets that would make a great meal for a hawk!!


----------

